# Snake avoidance training



## Vivian (Jun 29, 2020)

I thought I recalled an admin or very frequent poster writing about snake avoidance training here in Texas. I can’t find the post. The trainer was highly recommended due to his “training style” maybe. I have read much on pros and cons of electric shock training. I have also read that trainers will use specific snakes for geographic locations. So far, I have seen rattlesnakes, copperheads and water moccasins mentioned. What about coral snakes? My 15 month old picked up a coral snake in his mouth, began shaking it and running with it. He is fine. We spent a few days at Texas A&M small animal hospital. I learned that A&M was the only vet in general area that had a ventilator.. There have been unusually high numbers of coral snakes spotted this summer. I have seen 2 on my property, one dead on street and 1 on neighbors driveway. These were all during the day in open areas. (Not exactly the shy, never seen ones that people usually categorize as rarely seen). Question 1:Your opinions on avoidance techniques & specific people you have used Question 2: Why not avoidance training on coral snakes. Thanks in advance. Vivian


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I don’t know any of the avoidance trainers that use coal snakes. Most of the clinics are over until next summer. Wayne was still doing some private sessions at his place, but with the cooler weather may have stopped. You would need to give him a call.
Snakebreaker.com is his website.


----------



## Vivian (Jun 29, 2020)

texasred said:


> I don’t know any of the avoidance trainers that use coal snakes. Most of the clinics are over until next summer. Wayne was still doing some private sessions at his place, but with the cooler weather may have stopped. You would need to give him a call.
> Snakebreaker.com is his website.


Thank you!


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

Ellie had encountered her first snake just today. It was a black racer, harmless. It was rattling its tail in a mock threat attempt. Ellie just sniffed the air around it without really getting near and decided that it is not a fun thing. At the time of watching this behavior I didn't know the snake was there but did notice the strange behavior. I went over to the area and discovered the snake. Hoping she does the same if encountering one of the only dangerous snakes in our area the Copperhead. So far haven't seen one in our neck of the woods, but always keep a keen eye out.


----------

